# Can I insist they put three back?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm due to have EC later this week and if all goes well, ET next week. 

As I'm over 40, can I insist they put three back if I get three good quality embryos? ARGC put three back during my last cycle (two were blast). Now I'm at Lister and doctor there said if I got three to blast, they'd be extremely reluctant to put three back due to risk of multiple pregnancy.

But could I insist they put three back anyway? As I've suffered an m/c and three BFNs (two fresh, one FET), I would have thought the chances of me having triplets must be close to zero. 

thanks
Elena


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Elena,

I am not sure whether you can completely override medical opinon on the day, BUT the reason they get you to sign a waver when putting 3 back over 40 is that the buck stops with you, so you should be able to insist.  

I personlly think you should put back 3 embryos (whether 3 days or blasts) over 40 as there is well documented evidence to show that women over 40 have higher birth rates the more embies that are replaced (that is why many US clinics have better results for over 40s - they regularly replace 4 or more embies at our age).  There is a pretty low chance of multiples at your age and you need to maximise your chances of a live birth by replacing the maximum possible.

You say you have immune issues?  Have you and DH had all the usual and thorough implantation failure and miscarriage testing?  What was your diagnosis and meds. recommended.  

Sorry to go on, but I am a great believer in exhaustive testing before cycling to eliminate as many possible failure causes as possible.

Daisy
x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I have just had a similar conversation with my Consultant.
I did not even realise that over 40's could have 3 put back until I was looking at this site during my recent 2ww. They seem to keep it quiet. I am going for FET next month is my body has settled down so I was asking just incase ( I know it would be a miracle) my 3 survived the thaw. He told me that it was up to the embryologist/ the clinic doing the transfer at the time ( my treatment is acorss split sites.. one do the collection and another do the transfer) I will certainly be sticking to my guns ... so long as we are willing to take the consequences then I don't see that they should be dictating to us. As you say, the odds of even one staying put are so rare, 3 would be a absolute miracle!
Good Luck


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Elena

My clinic are putting up to four back this time, depending on how many of my frosties survive.  The last time they were meant to put three back but only two survived the thaw.  Both of them stuck but only one went on to become more than a sac and I unfortunately m/c later.

Hope they will let you put the three back as your chances will be better.

Best of luck
Allison xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I hope you get to persuade them Elena. Last year, when I was on the cusp of 40, they only put one blastocyst back even though I had two blasts available. Their argument (and boy, was it convincing) was that the 2nd blast wasn't as good as the one they wanted to return and also it wouldn't affect my chances of getting a BFP  

Good luck

She-H
xx


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for your advice - I will insist that they put three back and see what happens. Wish me luck!

Daisy, I was tested for immune issues at the ARGC and they said I had high levels of NK killer cells. They recommended I take Humira but I didn't want to, and had IVIG instead but unfortunately that cycle ended in a BFN.

I'm now at Lister as I can't afford ARGC again, plus it's too exhausting to go through a third time with all the early morning blood tests, plus I was on a lot of drugs. 

I've also had my full of testing and can't face any more. After all tests I and my husband have had, everything has come back normal apart from NK cells. 

Elena  x


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good luck Elena.      I have just had a natural FET and asked for three to be put back.  The embryologist supported this to optimise the cycle and we got a positive result.

Wishing you tonnes of luck on this cycle.   


Take care

Rosebud
x


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

I didn't take Humira either.


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello Elena...

I had three put back, blasts. It was a BFN but if I'm lucky enough to have three good embryos the next time, I will insist! I suggest you do too...

XA


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm having ET tomorrow (had EC last Sat); eight eggs, 5 fertilised - all grade one. Embryologist at Lister said I could have three put back on day 2/3 or only 2 blasts put back on day 5 (as blasts have higher pregnancy rate).

So if I've got some to blast, I'm having two put back tomorrow. 


Wish me luck
Ex


----------

